# New Ariens 24” platinum SHO, terrible noise engaging and disengaging auger. Dealer telling me “normal”



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

As title suggests, I have a new Ariens and started it up two weeks after delivery to test it and the noise was terrible when engaging and d disengaging auger lever.

appears to come from belt cover. I removed it and noise seems gone when cover removed. Called dealer and they took it in and they say everything runs normally and it looks to them that belt is hitting belt cover. Nothing to do.

is this legit, brand new $1600 machine with this “glitch”?

Here’s video I took






Edit- here is video with cover off


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to identify where the noise is coming from. Take the belt cover off, with assistance, have someone engage the auger, sometimes slowly.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

I did remove the cover and the sound all but goes away.

the dealer brought it in today and they say it is the belt hitting the belt cover. claims no fix and is a normal variant, which is why I am posting and what baffles me


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Really ..... Sure does not sound like a good answer from them. Maybe reach out to Ariens?

Probably fix it yourself, but after spending that kind of maney, why?


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Really ..... Sure does not sound like a good answer from them. Maybe reach out to Ariens?
> 
> Probably fix it yourself, but after spending that kind of maney, why?


I’ve reached out to them via email. I’ll also go into the dealer. might ask for them to take this one back and I’ll get this years version? I don’t know I’m pretty bummed by their answer


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

great teaching experience: don't expect much except additional expense (time and money) from a dealer. make sure you learn to do your own basic work on this machine.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

I mean I just bought it, so I guess shame on me for expecting more. It’s under warranty obviously.

maybe I’ll get better luck tomorrow


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

For what it's worth, sorry for the hassle and negative experience you're going through. That really stinks. Takes the fun and excitement right out of the purchase. I'm stunned the dealer is calling that noise a "normal variant". Not sure I'd even want someone like that trying to repair the machine. Do you have the option for a full refund and make the purchase elsewhere?


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome!



Bosox2K1 said:


> ...the noise was terrible when engaging and d disengaging auger lever.


That seems rather not right. It may not be dangerous, but it shouldn't sound like that directly from the dealer. Mine certainly didn't (_I bought a new platinum 24" SHO about a month ago_).

I know others have recommended returning it and getting another. If you choose to go that route, make sure another is available somewhere. With supply chain issues, you might find one is not...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

If you removed the cover and the noise all but goes away then the belt is not the right size to begin with, sure sounds that way to me. The Cub Cadet had a slapping noise in that area and when I pulled the cover sure enough the new belts the other owner put on are way too loose.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Bosox2K1 said:


> . Called dealer and they took it in and they say everything runs normally and it looks to them that belt is hitting belt cover. Nothing to do.



If it was a "belt backstop" or "belt blocker"......maybe, but it's a cover. Not designed for impact.
Ask them what part of the belt is hitting the belt cover???








If no noise when cover is removed the only thing IMO that can hit the cover when installed is the idler.
Can you see any impact marks on the underside of the cover? I would take painters/masking tape and line the under side and reinstall to see. That's if you want to keep it. A dealer that simply confirms "yes, we hear a noise, sounds like somethings hitting something" is a place I would not return to, but it may be your only option.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> If it was a "belt backstop" or "belt blocker"......maybe, but it's a cover. Not designed for impact.
> Ask them what part of the belt is hitting the belt cover???
> View attachment 182361
> 
> ...


thank you, I’m going to speak to them in person today. Also have communication out to Ariens corporate fwiw.

here is a video I took with cover off









Ariens platinum sho 24” belt noise







youtube.com


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> If you removed the cover and the noise all but goes away then the belt is not the right size to begin with, sure sounds that way to me. The Cub Cadet had a slapping noise in that area and when I pulled the cover sure enough the new belts the other owner put on are way too loose.


so this is what I felt when I removed the cover. The belt seemed super loose. I have no clue how taut it’s supposed to be but it seemed loose. I linked a new video with cover off. Here are some screenshots of another video of me pressing the belt checking the slack


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

The more I watch the video with the cover off, I feel like I still hear the noise. So my claim about the noise being better with cover off might be wrong. Glad I took video.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Seeing the video, the belt is too loose. It's flapping too much when not engaged, then way too much when engaged. See if the idler pulleys have an adjustment slot. That's all what the dealer would do. Also has anyone noticed for a new machine the belt looks a little frayed?


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Seeing the video, the belt is too loose. It's flapping too much when not engaged, then way too much when engaged. See if the idler pulleys have an adjustment slot. That's all what the dealer would do. Also has anyone noticed for a new machine the belt looks a little frayed?


I’ll bring this up to them. Thank you.
as Far as the other belt, I’m not mechanically inclined enough to notice much but I felt that the belt looked a little weird for it to be on a brand new machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How much flapping is normal or acceptable is knowledge, experience, and an inert mechanical ability what's right, what's wrong. This does not mean that all flapping with all machines will make this noise but I've encountered this noise before. Sometimes there is no noise from flapping.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How much flapping is normal or acceptable is knowledge, experience, and an inert mechanical ability what's right, what's wrong. This does not mean that all flapping with all machines will make this noise but I've encountered this noise before. Sometimes there is no noise from flapping.


Just spoke to shop and he is adamant there is nothing wrong and that he is happy to have me down to explain what is what and what the noise is.

I have no reason to not believe him, it’s just something I’ve never encountered before. I have a Husqvarna in my garage and it’s not making that noise.

it’s just such a large purchase and a terrible noise, I got concerned.
Im going to head into shop and have him show me the “issue”.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bosox2K1 said:


> I mean I just bought it, so I guess shame on me for expecting more. It’s under warranty obviously.
> 
> maybe I’ll get better luck tomorrow


doesnt sound normal to me. go to dealer and ask them to show you another, start it up and see if it makes same noise.......it won't.
Give it back to them for lying and demand a new one.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, first thing I noticed is the unusual fray for a supposedly new belt.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Yes, first thing I noticed is the unusual fray for a supposedly new belt.


good eyes. something is def amiss.

our dealer does this same thing sometimes........"this is normal" you won't believe what they say that on.........minor surging. they say run it a little choked. That is just one example.

Can give you more but that is what I hear from people who bring machines to me to be fixed.
One lady had a 724 that the engine ran full over throttle where the engine would blow. They said there was nothing they could do. 2 shops told her the same thing.

She asked me to look at it. She wanted to gift it to a new neighbor. People are like that around here.

I love a challenge but this wasnt much of one. The throttle plate was stuck wide open. Easy fix.

I have many stories like this. dealers too overwhelmed with work and dont wanna deal with stuff.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Definitely not normal for a new machine, the only noise you may here is a quick thud which is the sound of the brake disengaging. I work at a dealership and have not encountered that noise yet but I can tell you it’s not normal. Request a new machine


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It sure looks like a belt issue to me too.
When you took the video I wished you didn't jump around so much but instead had just focused on the belts.
Get someone to work it while you shoot the video? Tripod?

The dealer looked at that and didn't see it? ! Said it was normal? !
I would run from them!

I wonder if somehow a wrong sized belt was put on?
The one looks fairly tight, but the other looks too loose.
When they Looked at it I wonder if they even took the time to pull off the cover?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If the dealer doesn't want to do anything, what do you do? Try another dealer?

I agree, one belt does look looser than the other.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Went to dealer and he showed me what the noise is and he says it’s likely the belt hitting the guards and the guards might run against the belt cover.

assures me there is nothing wrong with the machine and his head mechanic removed belt to explain what it was. He says he would fix it if there was something to fix but there is nothing to fix.

I called another dealer to explain the situation and he said that it’s not unusual to hear a noise like that but he could t say for certain unless I brought it in. He has high regards for this other dealer.

I’m stuck I suppose, I will likely bring it to other authorized dealer when I get it back for a second opinion.

thanks all, will keep informed.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Really? I see something else, but I'm not a head mechanic
That sound is still present without a cover (2nd vid), it clearly has brake noise. Check where your brake spring is connected (or NOT)
The second pic is a snip from your video.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bosox2K1 said:


> Went to dealer and he showed me what the noise is and he says it’s likely the belt hitting the guards and the guards might run against the belt cover.
> 
> assures me there is nothing wrong with the machine and his head mechanic removed belt to explain what it was. He says he would fix it if there was something to fix but there is nothing to fix.
> 
> ...


Like I said ask the dealer to show other machines with that same noise. if they are same then okay.
just doesnt sound right.
future problems down the road.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great eyes oneboltshort, I think you have found the issue.

Not a head mechanic but one sharp cookie!

Shame on the dealer and mechanic for not taking the time to really take a close look, which should have included putting the machine in the service position and removing the belly pan.

Photo of my D28 SHO


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneboltshort said:


> Really? I see something else, but I'm not a head mechanic
> That sound is still present without a cover (2nd vid), it clearly has brake noise. Check where your brake spring is connected (or NOT)
> The second pic is a snip from your video.
> View attachment 182367
> ...


 Good catch if that is it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree, good catch if it is a spring. However does anyone agree the outside belt is flapping too much when engaged? It doesn't seem to quiet down when engaged. And if you remove the cover and still have the noise, then it's not the belt hitting the cover. 

The catch by oneboltshort for the spring and the empty hole is a result of experience working with a specific brand and models.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> Really? I see something else, but I'm not a head mechanic
> That sound is still present without a cover (2nd vid), it clearly has brake noise. Check where your brake spring is connected (or NOT)
> The second pic is a snip from your video.
> View attachment 182367
> ...


thank you for noticing this. clearly there is a spring in another spot, but there are supposed to be 2 I take it? Do I ask the dealer about the “brake spring” or is there something else I should say? What does this spring do exactly and why would it cause this noise without a spring there? Just want to go in prepared! Thank you


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

It holds this brake band up and also acts a bottom belt keeper. You can see it at about 3 o'clock.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

There are many interactions with the auger/attachment idler arm top and bottom (see little roller in Ziggy's pic at base of idler arm).
Here are links to the service manual and parts manual (See service guide starting around pdf page 18)

https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/05136030B.pdf
https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/05136100A.pdf


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Just went thru all this , yeah that's not right . I can't believe how lax these dealers are on spending some time checking things out . Hope that spring fixes it and if it does I would contact Ariens and tell them their dealer is an idiot.

This was a problem with Stihl dealers too , misdiagnosis . Simply not wanting to take the time and saying it's OK . Some of those dealers did this multiple time and were pulled.
The difference between a good dealer and bad is how he represents the equipment he sells.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

The dealer just hung up on me when I mentioned the brake spring.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Bosox2K1 said:


> The dealer just hung up on me when I mentioned the brake spring.


WTF , call Ariens and tell them how he has not been helpful at all.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Is there a direct number to Ariens technical department ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be bringing that back to the dealer for a refund ... If only for the fact of complete disregard for the customer.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Called back and mechanic who sold it to me was far more reasonable and professional. Said he’d get it up on the table and look for me but he felt certain the spring was there.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Oh the spring is probably there, either laying in the bottom of the belly pan, or connected to the bottom brake mechanism flopping around. 
The other end is definitely not in place on the frame of the machine, as seen in your video.

I would have them check that frayed belt as well, as it could have been rubbing on the un sprung brake mechanism or spring itself. That belt does seem extra loose and frayed in the video, possibly it was stretched by this issue? Really won't know until someone removes the belly pan and takes a good look at things.

Good luck, really hope they are above board with you when they find the issue and treat you fairly. 

You have the video clearly showing the spring was not in place, so they can't deny there was no issue.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

I’m at a point where I’m either going to try to return it, but can’t until Monday when owner returns or keep it and bring it to another dealer.
If I return it, I run the risk of not finding same model, but there’s a 24” Simplicity 1524 model available.

im very bummed about this experience. Mechanic said spring was attached and there so…


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes it's too bad this dealer hasn't treated you with a bit more care . Hopefully it all works out and you manage to get it sorted out.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Reading this made go out and test run my new platinum 24sho just to see what it sounded like. So here apples to apples.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Reading this made go out and test run my new platinum 24sho just to see what it sounded like. So here apples to apples.


thank you!!! I don’t hear anything like mine. I knew I wasn’t hearing things.

update: got to shop to pick it up and the mechanic came out to give it to me (this guy has been great) and he said Ariens contacted them and wanted them to change the cover and a bracket inside and that rarely that faulty part can cause an issue. So I left it there to be repaired. We shall see!


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Now looking at your video, mine is missing the sticker on the gas tank 🤔


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Bosox2K1 said:


> thank you!!! I don’t hear anything like mine. I knew I wasn’t hearing things.
> 
> update: got to shop to pick it up and the mechanic came out to give it to me (this guy has been great) and he said Ariens contacted them and wanted them to change the cover and a bracket inside and that rarely that faulty part can cause an issue. So I left it there to be repaired. We shall see!


Great to hear , too bad Ariens has to get involved to push a dealer to do what they should but in the OPE trade it seems to be a common thing.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Beanhead said:


> Now looking at your video, mine is missing the sticker on the gas tank 🤔


Maybe you should return it and demand another machine.

@Bosox2K1, I think you should ask the head mechanic to change that belt. A new machine's belt should not be frayed AT ALL. My old Honda 828's manual has specs describing how far in the idler pulleys should go ('in' being the direction they travel when you engage the clutches). You might read the manual (I saw the link in one of the posts above) and print out the appropriate page to take when you pick up the machine. Measure that movement perhaps on the bench with the mechanic, or in the parking lot.

For what it's worth, belts do not stretch much at all, and my 20 year old belts were not frayed - they were worn, yes, but fraying is caused by pulley misalignment and rubbing on the edge.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I bet there needs to be several things done and they need time to get some parts. They are not being honest. The proof is here. Ariens needs to make you happy. No matter how unhappy they have to make the dealer. Wish you could get a new one elsewhere and give this the heave ho.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I give you guys a lot of credit. You are WAY more patient than I am when it comes to customer service. If the dealer hung up the phone on me .... he'd find the machine on the hood of his car and a canceled credit card transaction. Things happen and mistakes are made. I get that. But hanging up on customer who's trying to resolve a mechanical issue on a machine YOU sold him. Zero tolerance for that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Freezn said:


> I give you guys a lot of credit. You are WAY more patient than I am when it comes to customer service. If the dealer hung up the phone on me .... he'd find the machine on the hood of his car and a canceled credit card transaction. Things happen and mistakes are made. I get that. But hanging up on customer who's trying to resolve a mechanical issue on a machine YOU sold him. Zero tolerance for that kind of nonsense.


youre not wrong. Honestly I wish I did what you would have done but I worry about finding a machine.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Bosox2K1 said:


> youre not wrong. Honestly I wish I did what you would have done but I worry about finding a machine.


No worries. I would be more than happy to loan you a machine for the season until you can purchase a properly functioning replacement machine from a reputable dealer.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Freezn said:


> No worries. I would be more than happy to loan you a machine for the season until you can purchase a properly functioning replacement machine from a reputable dealer.


thanks for that. If it comes to it, I am surrounded by some great neighbors so I’ll figure it out but I’m hopeful!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Can't wait to hear an update.

good job guys

I would call corporate on this and demand a new machine. I wonder what else may be wrong with this new machine that hasn't yet been discovered under normal working conditions.
May be a lemon or may just be this.

good luck.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Sometimes the lower pulleys can be out of round and cause all sorts of weird issues, and on the newer Ariens models the hub bolts like to back out and cause vibration issues and weird noises


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

What I saw looked like nothing more than a belt that is too long slapping the cover when engaged . . . . (or the linkage allows it to be too loose.) Never seen a belt jump that much . . .


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

tadawson said:


> What I saw looked like nothing more than a belt that is too long slapping the cover when engaged . . . . (or the linkage allows it to be too loose.) Never seen a belt jump that much . . .


You should see my Cub Cadet, it's worse. I will have to replace both new belts with shorter ones to get the slapping noise to stop.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

tadawson said:


> What I saw looked like nothing more than a belt that is too long slapping the cover when engaged . . . . (or the linkage allows it to be too loose.) Never seen a belt jump that much . . .



This ^^^^^^^^^

Two things I think and I'm no expert, but w/o the cover.....

1) Looks like maybe the auger belts are jumping up and hitting the frame edge when the auger engages, then

2) When dis-engaging, the belts appear to jump up again, but hit the belt finger causing it to bounce around/vibrate so much so the finger is hitting the pulley(sheave).

I slowed down the video.........

1/4 speed
1/2 speed

Think the fraying on the belt we see is from #1 mainly, they're scrapping up against that rough'ish frame edge during engaging....

Maybe the fix is that both #1 and #2 are that the belts are waaaay too loose. I think the that belts when initially going into and out of motion, this looseness combined with inertia is throwing them out (they jump up) away from the pulley just far enough they're smacking into these things (hence the fraying)

This "jumping up" happens just before proper tension is applied and they JUST start to spin up and then just after proper tension is released and they are JUST spinning down......

Perhaps there is a belt "pre-tension" adjustment that can be done? Just a guess..I own one, but don't quite have it yet.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

Hope this finally gets solved! I'm just glad I have two old Ariens machines as main blowers.

Anyone know how to date them from model and Serial Numbers? One is Model 910017 with S/N 012735 on the blower section and Model Number of Tractor is 910018 S/N 004085


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Love the old 10000 series machines.
Based on #'s provided your machine is a 1974 model.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> Really? I see something else, but I'm not a head mechanic
> That sound is still present without a cover (2nd vid), it clearly has brake noise. Check where your brake spring is connected (or NOT)
> The second pic is a snip from your video.
> View attachment 182367
> ...


GREAT EYES. 

and the belts seem a touch loose.


----------



## Craigory (Nov 11, 2021)

Bosox2K1 said:


> As title suggests, I have a new Ariens and started it up two weeks after delivery to test it and the noise was terrible when engaging and d disengaging auger lever.
> 
> appears to come from belt cover. I removed it and noise seems gone when cover removed. Called dealer and they took it in and they say everything runs normally and it looks to them that belt is hitting belt cover. Nothing to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craigory (Nov 11, 2021)

Bosox2K1 said:


> As title suggests, I have a new Ariens and started it up two weeks after delivery to test it and the noise was terrible when engaging and d disengaging auger lever.
> 
> appears to come from belt cover. I removed it and noise seems gone when cover removed. Called dealer and they took it in and they say everything runs normally and it looks to them that belt is hitting belt cover. Nothing to do.
> 
> ...


Take it back and demand your money back. You’ll be surprised how fast they fix it


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Craigory said:


> Take it back and demand your money back. You’ll be surprised how fast they fix it


*agree.* looks like the assembler missed a step, or 2....
as for why he missed a step is for their Management to figure out........was he rushed, pressure to produce?

end buyer should get a perfect machine for the hard earned dough. otherwise, buy a used unit from someone and fix yourself. thats what I do.


----------



## kshansen (Aug 4, 2020)

harry398 said:


> *agree.* looks like the assembler missed a step, or 2....
> as for why he missed a step is for their Management to figure out........was he rushed, pressure to produce?
> 
> end buyer should get a perfect machine for the hard earned dough. otherwise, buy a used unit from someone and fix yourself. thats what I do.


Forget where the OP is but hope he can get this sorted out before the first big storm of the season. It does appear from looking at the videos both of the one with the noise and the nice quiet one there is a major difference! Add to it the lack of the spring in the right side of the frame where the drawing that was posted obviously shows the spring being attached.

As others have said I would be contacting Ariens if for nothing more than the satisfaction letting them know I was not a happy customer and I was letting many people on the internet know how they treat customers with problems.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Did not read all 64 posts. I would guess the belt keeper is vibrating on the cover, when removed there is nothing to hit the cover. Belts should be a matched set, one picture showed one tight and one loose may be your lifting one ?


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Update: Ariens also sending them a belt to replace. Parts in order, should be arriving soon.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

So what part was defective that caused the spring to become unhooked from the frame? 
Was the spring found in the bottom of the pan?

Happy that Ariens and the dealer are getting it sorted out for you. 

The initial response from the dealer employee that everything was fine and the noise was normal was unacceptable and incorrect. Hopefully he caught some heat from the owner for this bad customer service experience.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

That’s a good question about the spring.

I brought that point up to another dealer and he told me that he has seen springs unattached when they get shipped, he hasn’t missed it like this but it’s happened.

the owner is the one who hung up!

I reached out to Ariens about the belt and they said they’d have him change that too.

I will wait until this is fixed and sans noiseill Be happy but if there’s a noise I’m ready to refund or tell CC company to charge back.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

So what was the dealer's reaction when they finally inspected the machine and found there indeed was an issue and it was not working properly?

Any apology or at least an acknowledgement that they had made a mistake?


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

The mechanic is the one who told me Ariens called them and mentioned a “rare issue” and recommended changing out the cover and bracket and that if it fixes it they’ll have to go over all their inventory to see if they need to make more fixes. I reached out to Ariens about the belt and they said they’d suggest replacing belt too.

haven’t spoken to owner since but the mechanic has always been professional and respectful. The owners wife the same.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

The dealer needs to be.... otoh, no there is no other hand, they were wrong many times, and are still liars.
They may be hurting due to last year not having all the machines they could sell
Too bad.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I'll say this , some dealers I dealt with were real asshats


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Final update:

Ariens had them replace belt, cover and bracket. Took awhile for parts but noise is gone. The owner was the one to check me out and never acknowledged anything nor apologized. Kind of gave me a look when he engaged the auger and no sound came out.

Will be using a different dealer to service which is unfortunate because he offered free pickup and drop off.

thanks for all your help


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Glad to hear you got this sorted out.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad it has been sorted out.

The annual servicing of a snow blower is quite straight forward and requires basic hand tools. I would read your owners manual and watch some videos and then try doing the service yourself this spring before storing the machine for the summer.

If you follow the recommended maintenance and storage procedures, the machine should give you many years of trouble free service, without any visits to a dealer.

I would suggest ordering spare spark plug, belts, friction disc and shear bolts. If you have an issue with one of these during a big snow event, they are good to have on hand so you can get your machine back in service right away. That way you don't have to wait days to get the parts, or weeks to have a busy repair shop replace them.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Not satisfied


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Bosox2K1 said:


> Final update:
> 
> Ariens had them replace belt, cover and bracket. Took awhile for parts but noise is gone. The owner was the one to check me out and never acknowledged anything nor apologized. Kind of gave me a look when he engaged the auger and no sound came out.
> 
> ...


You sure were a nice guy on this, If it were me to go through something like you did when I left surely there would have been several of my 4 lettered expletives to see the owner off. When one gets old you get the "I don't have to care what I say" card to people anymore, don't leave home without it. Glad you got that Ariens fixed, hope you have many good years of plowing with it.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Bosox2K1 said:


> Will be using a different dealer to service which is unfortunate because he offered free pickup and drop off.


You handled this whole thing like a gentleman! Glad it was finally resolved.

I suggest getting a service manual for your machine and stocking a few basic parts, as suggested by @Ziggy65. Why? No worries about picking the machine up if it needs service, no waiting while the dealer is busy and backed up, and if you do your own maintenance, you get knowledge that is valuable. You will pick up on problems when they are beginning, rather than when they fully bloom and incapacitate the machine.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Glad it has been sorted out.
> 
> The annual servicing of a snow blower is quite straight forward and requires basic hand tools. I would read your owners manual and watch some videos and then try doing the service yourself this spring before storing the machine for the summer.
> 
> ...


thanks for this. There a good place to nab this stuff?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I ordered the spare friction disc and belts from my Ariens dealer, not sure if the big box retailers carry the correct Ariens friction disc and belts. The spark plug, and shear bolts from any big box retailer, hardware store or online, just make sure the shear bolts are the correct ones recommended in owners manual or just pick up a couple from the "new" dealer. Your machine should have come with 2 spares.
I know you had a very bad experience with a crappy dealer, but I try to give my dealer some business. I find his pricing inline with online pricing for most Ariens parts and don't have to pay for shipping. It will also give you a chance to meet and try out another Ariens dealer, hopefully a good one.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey Bosox2K1, how 'bout a picture of the belt cover off and seeing the actual brake spring hooked to the frame like Ariens intended and what you paid for
I agree to get your own info and time in on the machine service if you are comfortable with it. I am polar opposite from many on here as to dealers. I view them just like insurance commercials during football season. Sell, sell, sell, then once you buy it's deny, deny, deny. Most dealers only cater to bulk/municipal or commercial/farm accounts.


----------



## Bosox2K1 (Nov 5, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> Hey Bosox2K1, how 'bout a picture of the belt cover off and seeing the actual brake spring hooked to the frame like Ariens intended and what you paid for
> I agree to get your own info and time in on the machine service if you are comfortable with it. I am polar opposite from many on here as to dealers. I view them just like insurance commercials during football season. Sell, sell, sell, then once you buy it's deny, deny, deny. Most dealers only cater to bulk/municipal or commercial/farm accounts.


sure will try to remember to do this next week when I’m off!


----------

